# Safari Browser issue?



## stfron (Jul 24, 2009)

Is anyone else having this problem using Safari?

Safari 3.2.1 on Powerbook G4 OS 10.4.11


----------



## heliboydoesbbq (Jul 24, 2009)

firefox 2.0.0.11 with iBook G4 OSX no problem I switched to FFox because there were to many safari problems... but I do not have to Sync with anything so likewise I do not use Entourage either.. choices choices.. 

yours might be a filter setting in pref... 

all the best


----------



## stfron (Jul 25, 2009)

Nope- not a preferences issue-  this problem started right after the forum crashed and was rebuilt a few months ago-


----------



## meat hunter (Jul 25, 2009)

The only problems I have ever had with Safari was freezing up. I use firefox and have no problems at all.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 25, 2009)

are you referring to the Question mark instead of a image?  If so that is a known issue and will get resolved at some point.


----------

